

Ask HN: How to find a business partner to bootstrap a startup in France - aflaisler

Hi guys, I have just resigned my role as a Data analyst&#x2F;Growth hacker at SecretEscapes.com to bootstrap a startup copying a well know UK service in France. This particular company is doing very well in the UK atm and just raised money to expand in the US. 
Through my mother Job, I have easy access to a sample of the customer segment targeted to test an MVP and verify if there is indeed a potential opportunity in France for that particular service. The idea is then to test and document from the findings if it is really possible to bootstrap a startup with a proven idea and a group of early adopters using &quot;The Step-by-Step Guide for building a great company&quot; from Steve Blank and Bob Dorf and &quot;The Lean Startup&quot; from Eric Ries. I am thus looking for a business partner (not obviously tech) to help me designing the product, sourcing it, testing it and market it. In short I am looking for an entrepreneur that &quot;doesn&#x27;t mind getting his hands dirty&quot; who is data driven and understand the lean startup movement. Any help would be really appreciated.
======
praeconium
Hi I like You approach, would like to volunteer and help as much as I can for
You to reach MVP and validate France as a market. I am also big believer in
execution over idea hence think its great approach, especially that You
already got beta testers.

I work on regular job that is very data driven in a large financial
corporation, but I want to learn from startups and see if I am good fit so can
work afternoons and nights, located in SE Europe. On daily basis I run and
govern portfolio north of ~300MEUR, not that much on global scale, but in my
country its a lot.

I am proficient in unix/R/SQL/dbases while got some knowledge on JS/HTML/CSS
(node, meteor, jekyll) and Ive also read the books You mentioned. I do social
marketing and growth hacking as personal project for couple of friends in
hospitality business.

So I may be of help with any sort of data, biz dev/ operations,
finance/accounting and social media. Can bootstrap and run a website, but do
not expect anything extraordinary as its only for MVP level.

Pressure is normal, and I create value in given time, so some things may not
be perfect, but I get things done.

Maybe we could just discuss it for 15min? And go from there.

Let me know mwmsigma@gmail.com

